# Matte Fotos / Hochglanz Photos



## Schmitt100 (28. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

ich weiß, dieses Thema wurde hier schon öfters besprochen, hab aber noch keine passende Antwort bekommen:

Also hier meine Frage:

Wenn man Fotos zum entwickeln gibt, kann man sich ja aussuchen, ob mann matte oder Hochglanzfotos haben möchte. Das unterschiedliche Aussehen ist ja auch jedem bekannt. Hochglanzfotos sehen einfach besser aus. Wenn man diese Fotos (matt/glänzend) dann scannt, sieht man den Unterschied auch auf dem Monitor.

Meine Digitalfotos sehen auf dem Monitor aber ziemlich matt aus. Egal mit welcher Belichtung usw...

Gibt es vielleicht einen Filter für PS, der diese matten Bilder in Hochglanz umwandelt? Ich meine, Tonwertkorrektur, Rendering usw. reichen irgenwie nicht aus, oder ich bin noch zu unerfahren.


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (2. März 2003)

*shiny happy people*

Häh? 
Also, matt und glänzend hat mit der Oberfläche des Fotopapiers zu tun, was meinst denn Du mit matten Digitalfotos? Wie wär's mit 'nem Beispielbildchen, dann schau ma mal, was du vielleicht meinst und was wa da machen können?


----------



## Locke (3. März 2003)

Dieses "matte" Aussehen sollte man eigentlich mit der Tonwertkorrektur in PS gut beseitigen können. Offensichtlich stimmen ja die Hell/Dunkel - Werte irgendwie nicht so richtig.

Locke


----------



## Jack the Ripper (4. März 2003)

Also digital Fotos sehen aufem REchner fast "immer" pixelig,matt oder sontswas.wenn du die auf spezielem Fotopapier ausdrucks ist des wie Hochglanz.ODer irre ich mich? 
Ansonsten gibs noch Google das Digitale Fotografi Forum etc. Da mal schauen.


----------



## Schmitt100 (4. März 2003)

Beispielbilder hab ich jetzt leider nicht. Aber trotzdem erst mal Danke für eure Hilfe. Liegt wohl doch stark an der Ausleuchtung und den Spiegelungen. Werd mal weiter rumbasteln...


----------



## MistR-X (4. März 2003)

wenn man mit helligkeit/kontrast etwas rumspielst erhält man nicht selten nette spiegel-effekte


----------



## Hercules (8. März 2003)

Also die Mattheit kommt wohl dadurch zustande, dass das bild den Farbraum nicht komplett ausnutzt. also muss man eine tonwertkorrektur machen...
wenn die dann immernochnet ok sind die bilder dann stimmt was mit deiner digigkam net!!!
vielleicht solltrest du mal den weisspunkt in deiner digicam einstellen!
und das Menü Helligkeit- Kontrast, das kannst du zu Müll rausschmeissen!!! Denn das verschiebt deine "berge" im histogramm!!
und zwar aus dem farbraum raus sozusagen wereden zeichnnede pixel auf weiss gestellt...
also bei kontrast und Helligkeitseinstelluzngen nimm st du am besten die graditionskurven!!!


----------



## MistR-X (8. März 2003)

muha lern erstmal schreiben bevor du hier große sprüche kloppst, bei mir hats immer geklappt, also, warum sollte es bei ihm nicht gehn?


----------



## Hercules (9. März 2003)

das hat hier nix mit funktionieren zu tun. 
ich hab nur sagen wollen, dass du mit helligkeit/kontrast zeichnungsverluste bekommst.
und wenn du das in kauf nimmst biste halt selbst dran schuld.
auf jeden fall ist helligkeit/kontrast nicht gerade das menü
für gefärdete bilder (zumindest bei der professionellen ebv.)

und des mit dem schreiben lernen -- da reg dich mal net so auf...
ich bin grad gestern aus schweden zurückgekommen... und nach der woche schwedisch...

und hab ich gesagt, dass es bei ihm net funzen sollte???


----------

